# Oakley prescription sunglasses



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I've been looking into prescription sunglasses, and haven't been overly impressed with what is on offer at the usual high-street stores, ie. the limits they have re curvature on sunglasses meaning they can't make anything that has anything more than a very slight curve on it.

So...I started looking at Oakley's...and then gasped in shock at the price! I really like them though, and the style / wrap-around are just what I was after, and was struggling to find in the high st's normal stock that they produce on-site.

I understand they make the lenses up in the US. Has anyone had any made? If so, were you happy with the quality etc, the prescription was spot on for all-round vision on the wrap-around etc? £300 is a lot of money for a pair of prescription shades, but I feel that buying something that I'm not ultimately happy with, and therefore won't wear that much, is somewhat of a false economy.

Also, std lenses vs polarized? Polarized about £35 more, but is it worth it? They'll be used for a lot of driving, and just general being out and about in the sun, watching sport, on my bike, but not for skiing / fishing or whatever else they say people generally need them polarized for.

Lastly, colours... is there any generally-accepted rules re colours depending on usage, eg. always choose a grey shade for driving etc. There seems to be a wide choice of lense colours on offer, but I don't want to choose something that is inappropriate for driving, say, which will be one of the main uses (and, I guess, I don't want to choose a colour that is too "trendy", so that they look naff next yr and I don't wear them any more!).

Any input from any Oakley wearers welcomed - they seem to fit the bill for me, but I'm struggling with the price and whether they are really worth the money. So far, I've only seen them in Vision Express and Optical Express, but, if I was perfectly honest, I haven't been overly impressed with the sales people's knowledge, and so I'm not confident that I'm getting the best (or any) advice on how to proceed and what my options are (eg. one shop said you have to get the same colour as in the frame in the shop, the other shop said you can choose any colour/finish(eg. mirrored) for any frame, but neither person filled me with confidence that they really knew what they were talking about).

Thanks.


----------



## Vandam (Mar 30, 2009)

I have 2 pairs of polarised Oakleys.......swear by them! the mutts!!! 8)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok, I've owned quite a few Oakleys over the years and I also have some of their prescription sunglasses. I don't know if they're made in the US or not, but the quality was easily as good as my normal prescription glasses so I'd not have any qualms about getting some again. They're not cheap, but the prices are about the same as any prescription sunglasses from a 'designer' brand. On top of that you get the excellent Oakley optics (I'm not just regurgitating their ad copy... The coatings and lens material they use really do make for amazing clarity). I went with polarised lenses as I'd had them before in non-prescription Oakleys and I liked the level of glare reduction. My main reason for getting them was for driving so I figured glare reduction would be a big help there and it is.

As for colours, it's up to you really. I personally wouldn't go for anything too flashy because, as you say, you're more likely to regret it later on. Also, you should get on the Oakley site and look up the light transmission levels for all the lens colours. Some of them might look very cool, but don't actually block much light (as a reference, I have the standard black iridium lenses in mine and find they're perfect for me unless it gets really overcast).

The same goes for the colour combos. From what I saw when I ordered mine I had the run of the catalogue, with no real restrictions on what colours I could get with the frames I'd chosen. But it may vary from frame to frame so it's best to look online first. rubensmenswear.com are the biggest UK Oakley retailer and they used to have all the options for prescription lenses on their site, so it's worth checking there too. I can also recommend my opticians in Oxford Street, although I guess that's not much use to you...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Go to a real optician :wink: 

First things first, I don't have an account with Oakley...I told them to take a hike when they wanted to dictate exactly the stock I held, colour combinations, models etc. I know my patient base, not them!

Wrap around style
You have to be very careful regarding your prescription. Some prescriptions are not suitable for wrap around style frames (in particular high minus (short-sighted) prescriptions). Minus lenses by nature are flat. If glazed into a wrap frame, a couple of things can happen: the lenses can reduce the 'wrap' effect of the frame by flattening the lens rim and throwing out the sides, making the frame way too wide. Also, if the lenses are too flat, it can be difficult to keep them secure in the frame. Similar problems can occur with 'plus' powered lenses. There are lenses on the market that allow for 'high base' lenses but consideration has to be made for the prescription.

Lens size
Fact of life: the bigger the frame, the bigger and thicker the lenses will be!
It is tempting to get a large frame to give more protection. The problem is, the lenses can become very thick and heavy. More importantly, check where they sit on your face - ideally the closer the frame sits to your face, the better - it'll give you better coverage and thinner lenses.

Polarise or not to polarise
No question....get polarised! It used to be said that polarised lenses were only for fishermen....sod that, everyone can benefit! Polarised lenses help to reduce the amount of glare that enters the eye (I'm not getting into the physics at this time of night!- just trust me). Glare comes from all light reflecting surfaces...wet road surfaces, snowy mountains, etc etc. All in all, polarise lenses will help reduce eye-strain brought on by bright light conditions. For £30, it is definitely worth it!

Flash lens coatings
If you can, try to avoid some of the 'flash' lens coatings. The coating material is very soft and can be easily scratched. Once scratched, they cannot be re-coated - new lenses are needed.

Tint colours
Colours are very much are personal preference. Some people prefer grey lenses, others prefer brown. Everybody perceives light differently though a tint. Easiest thing to do, is pop into your local optician and have a look at their tint samples and see what suits you. Tint intensity will also need to be considered. Don't just go for the darkest tint available. Think about when you will be wearing them. In this country? Weather conditions? Sport? For instance, if you will be wearing them in this country and mainly for driving, it is probably not best to have the darkest possible tint - we don't have bright sunshine all the time (unfortunately) and beyond certain intensities, it can be illegal if it is too dark.

Colour restrictions
Although I do not deal with Oakley, I have had experience working in a multiple environment. If you can't get the colour combination you want from one chain, try another. The multiple I worked for were very strict with rimless spectacles as to what you could and couldn't do. For the majority of requests, it was couldn't! I knew for a fact that it was possible but head office slapped restrictions since the specs would be dispensed by unqualified members of staff and hence potential for mess up was too high. Some places may only say that they have got only certain colour combinations available - that maybe what Oakley want that particular store to stock.

I must admit, I'd recommend Bolle to anybody - similar quality, can be sent to a regular optical lab, more options for lenses (because I can send them to a normal lab), if you want the lenses to have the logo, then you can, cheaper than Oakley....but then again, I have been dispensing Bolle since I told Oakley to sling their hook 15 years ago.

Get yourself along to an independent optician and take your time......if you are spending that kind of money, make sure you get exactly what you need.

Hev x


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Hev said:


> Go to a real optician :wink:


Just to clarify, when I say to check online, this is to see what colour/frame combos are available... I totally agree with Hev about getting to a real opticians and I have always had the best service and care from independents. They have more to gain from keeping you happy and more to lose by pissing you off.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Not sure if you've seen them but Addidas do a range of sunglasses that instead of the lenses being the prescription they have an insert that clips in and out, I have a pair for Skiing and when your prescription needs changing you simply buy a new insert instead of a new pair of sunglasses, also the insert fits the range so you can buy various pairs but only need one insert.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I had this dilemma and just got Contact Lenses and now have several pairs of shades, makes life much easier and when going indoors you don't have to keep the glases on to see.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I have Oakley varifocal specs for reading/night driving, with which i am very pleased and am also looking at shades. I take note of the comments aboout wrap arounds and weights etc.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Many thanks for the comments (particularly Hev and Spandex, both very helpful). My prescription is only -0.75, so hopefully shouldn't be too much of a problem - I'm sort of wavering between a more "square" style, and one that is more "rectangle" if that makes sense, but I doubt my weak(ish) prescription will make too much of a difference re which one I go for, as they are not too "wrap-around" really, so can probably handle a slightly-wider (and therefore bigger) frame (I think...).

I take on board your comments re independants, and it's normally what I'd look to do, but I am struggling to find one. I went on line today to find one, and thought I'd found one, but it turned out to be a concession in Selfridges, and to say that the 2 young girls had no idea what they were talking about would be the understatement of the year! They made Vision Express and Optical Express look hugely knowledgeable. Won't be going back.

And all the stores seem to have different styles, no one store seems to do them all, so I can't compare and contrast the 2 or 3 styles I'm interested in.

Will try to find a decent independant, but not looking easy. I _think_ I want to buy them, but so far the buying experience has not been pleasurable :roll: . Not even sure about all of the various tints and finishes, as no-one can really explain them properly - they just get their Oakley brochure, and read from that, and when I ask what something means I got lots of "err's" and "not sure". mmm... :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I have the Whisker frame which isn't particularly wrap-around but has enough of a curve to provide reasonable protection at the sides:

http://oakley.com/pd/2111

It's a fairly plain frame, which I prefer for driving as you'll end up wearing them in various situations when you get out the car too. The more sporty, wrap-around frames are good on the beach or up a mountain but may not work when you end up driving somewhere in a suit :wink: . My prescription is about -1.0 and I had no problems getting lenses that fitted in there (my optician carries most of the Oakley range so maybe they're a 'premium' dealer. I was pretty much given the choice of any lens in that frame).

Oakley certainly aren't the only company making high quality prescription sunglasses, but if they have styles you like and you're ok with the price, then I don't think you'll be disappointed with the quality.


----------



## brigadier (May 6, 2009)

There are always limitations with wrap-around frames. The main problem with curving a prescription sunglass lens is that the edges of the lenses tend to be distorted. This is why many of the high street shops don't do them! Simply because you can not create a cheap curved lens, which for them means very low profit margins.

The quick answer is 'yes' you can get prescription wrap-around sunglasses, but you should pay the extra bit of money and get a pair designed to combat the side distortion.

So who does these?

1) Oakley prescription sunglasses, perfect for full wrap-around sunglasses. These are even becoming popular with clear Oakley lenses for everyday wear, creating a cool wrap-around feel.

Good lenses to look out for, all weather VR28 Black iridium Polarised, great for cloudy to bright sunshine days.

Check out http://www.extreme-eyewear.co.uk/Oakley-Sunglasses.html

2) Maui Jim prescription sunglasses, another great brand that make everything themselves. For a great looking pair check out MJ405 (or any of the sport range) plus they do all your traditional shapes as well. This is a great brand if the Oakley Brand is a little bit to sporty for you.

If you want that all weather lenses that you can wear on cloudy days go for a bronze lens (all Maui Jim sunglasses are polarised)

Check out http://www.extreme-eyewear.co.uk/Maui-J ... asses.html or http://www.extreme-eyewear.co.uk/Maui-Jim-Sport.html


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Oakley are based close to me, in Letchworth (Herts).

I wear a pair of Oakley glasses (pewter soft spikes) and although I love the frames, I needed them reglazed last year. I took them to the Optician who supplied them, and a catalogue of disasters ensued.

To cut a long story short, I wouldn't trust any of the High Street opticians to glaze a pair of Oakley glasses properly, ever again.

Fortunately, Oakley themselves were bloody brilliant. The Optician managed to damage my frame, and also glazed using the wrong template, which meant they didn't sit right. Oakley replaced the frame for a fixed price (and billed the store), then glazed them PROPERLY in their own labs, using the correct template. The Customer Services manager also wrote a scathing letter which I presented to the store, along with their wonky glazing. The result was, I got all of the work done for free, and am delighted with them.

Bottom line... it is worth contacting Oakley and dealing with them directly.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Bottom line... it is worth contacting Oakley and dealing with them directly.


Spoke to Oakley about this before, and they said you can't deal directly with them, you have to go via one of their dealers, eg. Vision Express etc.

The only saving grace is that all the "dealers" do is take your order and fill in the order form to Oakley (even though a sales assistant in Vision Express tried to tell me they'd fit their own lenses to some wrap-around Oakleys :roll: ). So as long as they can fill a form in correctly, I'd hope they can't really mess it up (famous last words...).

I found an independant opticians at the weekend and went in, but the person that deals with Oakley wasn't in, and they were going to phone me back 1st thing Tuesday...no surprise, they haven't.

All I want is some decent service - does no-one want my £300?

Will probably buy from Vision Express, as all they need to do is order from Oakley, and I'll check they get the order form correct, I just begrudge giving them my money as they have given me sh1te service, don't know what they are talking about, and just don't deserve the custom (but they are 5 mins from my office, and therefore convenient for me).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

neil1003 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line... it is worth contacting Oakley and dealing with them directly.
> ...


After what Vision Express did to me, never again... what they gave me back (glazed) was a world apart from what Oakley replaced it with. You wouldn't believe the comparison.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> After what Vision Express did to me, never again... what they gave me back (glazed) was a world apart from what Oakley replaced it with. You wouldn't believe the comparison.


So they actually put their own lenses in some Oakley glasses??  

At least they told me that all they do is fill in a form, and order them from Oakley direct. Frames, lenses, everything.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Neil,

I had the same dilema a while back, some excellent advice has been given here which has confirmed my thoughts.

The best advice I can give is find a good indy optician they will sort out all the stuff with oakley, mine happened to be a friend of the family so could be trusted.

When the glasses arrived he could not believe the quality of the lense and coatings, Ive had them for over 10 years now but if you are the type of person that forgets things, sits on them etc its alot of cash to leave on the bus !! Worth thinking about.

Just to throw a curve ball.................... laser eye surgery.

Got fed up with contacts and expensive glasses etc. so had surgery (similar perscription to yourself) I then got some "authentic" non-prescription lenses off e-bay which turned out to be copies!  and of a much lower quality hence the comment get along to a good indy optician. Since then I've had my glasses serviced by oakley and some new lenses in, had to send them off to a place in UK, apparently there are only three of my type in the UK. Oakley will deal with you directly, but then I already had their glasses and just wanted them serviced.

EDIT - Just noticed you are in Coventry, I used to live in Solihull and my opticial was CM Rouse, I'll speak to the parents too and see if the friend of the family is still working, he may have retired now.


----------

